# SCAM



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I just received a PM from a joymm ([email protected]).

This is simply a virtual copy of the Nigerian scam that has circulated for many years - ie: they need to put money into your bank account.

I'm surprised to see this on Lumberjocks. Has anyone else received this message?

If so, I hope that no one has replied to this message.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

yes i struck it rich too ! woo hoo ! lol


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Iowa are you kidding--they promised me the money would be in my account by the end of the weeekend--the next business day…I cant wait…

Thanks for this alert…have not gotten it…let Martin know…

I know there are many who have been hurt by this and other things…so sad we humans do this to each other…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I got one from the Whitehouse!

bOB


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

hold on…. so does that mean that I'm not gonna get the money she promised me?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have had lots of them. I even responed to one who sent me a check for over $10,000 just to see what would happen. It came to my PO Box. I didn't reveal much info, not even all they supposedly required. I wondered how long it would take for them to email asking for the money I was supposed to wire. never heard a word ;-)) Of course, I never bothered to take the check to the bank, they look for the water marks under a specia light even when I move money form the business to our personal accounts. The accounts are in the same bank.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Take a number, I'm in line too.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

joymm removed.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Darn! I've never received this offer. I could use the $$, too. How do you guys get on these lists? 
All I get is stuff from AARP.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Shucks… it looked like we all hit the Mother Lode… until Martin messed it up! 
I got one too! She/He was really busy!
===== went like this ========================
Reply me here([email protected])

Hello my dear,
Nice to meet you, I am Mrs. Joy Daku from Sierra-Leone but currently reside in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire, it's a pleasure meeting you today. This letter might come to you as a surprise because we have never met each other before, I sincerely apologize in advance if this letter is against your communication principle, just do me a favour by responding to the urgency of this letter if you deem it necessary to give me a helping hand.

I lost my husband when rebels struck the northern part of Cote d'Ivoire (Buake)as he went to negotiate for the establishment of cocoa processing factory. Before his death, he made a deposit of US$ 10.5 Millions with a bank here in a suspense fixed account, which I never knew that; clause was attached to it until I got to the bank recently.

I got to the bank and demanded for the release of the fund so that I'll have access to it, they turned my requested down, demanding for a foreign account where the money will be transferred. It was then that I knew that my late husband made the deposit in a suspense fixed account with a clause attached to it for onward transfer in a foreign account. They requested that I should get a foreign partner's account which I made them known that I never knew any of my late husband's foreign partner. So they advised that I should try and get anybody who will stand in as my late husband's foreign partner. The bank director promised to help me in transferring the money as soon I fulfill their requirement by submitting foreign information.

If you're ready to help me transfer this money into your account, please send the following details of you to enable me submit it to the bank for immediate transfer procession:

1. Your Name: 
2. Contact address:
3. Phone and Fax Numbers:
4. Occupation:

I'll give you 15% of the total fund transferred for your commission and 5% for any expense you might incur during the transfer, all making 20%. You should deduct this 20% immediately the money gets into your account.The rest you'll keep for me until I come over there with my son (Ken.)

I have plans to invest this money in continuation with the investment vision of my late husband, but not in this place again rather in your country. I have the vision of going into real estate and industrial production, please if you are willing to assist me and my only son Ken, indicate your interest in replying soonest. Or you can call me on this number:
+22507143552;Reply me here([email protected])

Thanks in advance for your anticipated co-operation,Yours sincerely,
Ms. Joy Daku

Reply me here([email protected])
============= end ====================


----------



## isetegija (Oct 11, 2008)

Even I got it.
Interesting , is there lots of people , who be a victim of such scam ?


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Mar 7, 2007)

dang and here I had my hopes up.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Given the times, we aren't too far away from this scam:

Hello my dear,

Nice to meet you, I am Nancy Pelosi from the United States House of Representatives, it's a pleasure meeting you today. This letter might come to you as a surprise because we have never met each other before, I sincerely apologize in advance if this letter is against your communication principle, just do me a favor by responding to the urgency of this letter if you deem it necessary to give me a helping hand.

As you may know the economy in the United States is in a recession not seen since the great depression. My fellow Congressional members and I have been working on your behalf to shore up the economy with a $780 Billion stimulus package aimed at reducing debt and putting money into your hands.

However, I need your help. Apparently, the $780 billion is in what is known as a Suspense Fixed Account and cannot be retrieved by a member of the Senate or the House for disbursement. We would need a private citizen to help us make the transaction and properly distribute the funds. The Federal Reserve has advised me to seek the help of a private citizen to fix this error and get this bill passed. This is where you come in.

The Federal Reserve, Ben Bernanke, promised to help me in distributing the money as soon I fulfill their requirement by submitting a private citizen's information.

If you're ready to help me transfer this money into your account, please send the following details of you to enable me submit it to the bank for immediate transfer procession:

1. Your Name:
2. Contact address:
3. Phone and Fax Numbers:
4. Occupation:

I'll give you 15% of the total fund transferred for your commission and 5% for any expense you might incur during the transfer, all making 20%. You should deduct this 20% immediately the money gets into your account.The rest you'll keep for me until I can coordinate with the House, Senate, Federal Reserve, and President Obama on distribution protocol.

We have great plans to spur on this economy out of this recession and it is all resting on you to help. I thank you and the American people thank you for your corporation.

Yours sincerely,
Nancy Pelosi


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

Scams work because of GREED or ignorance. Greed; however, probably accounts for 90% of the time.


----------



## WoodenBowlsbyJake (Feb 6, 2009)

I listed a creamation urn for sale on Craig's list one time.Got a check in the mail for $2000.00 over what the price asking for the urn-Enclosed I was to find instructions on depositing the check into my account then drafting a chashiers check for the overage and send to an address in Utah.Needless to say the check is still here in an envelope as per the FBI.The urn is still here with me also.What a shame I really could have used the price of the urn-It might have bought a couple of tanks of gas at the time--Jake


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Just got today!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I felt "special" until I read this.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Dannyboy, I new I saw it somewhere.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I just got one through Lumberjock notificer.


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

Add me to the list too. And I thought…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't care what you guys say, I am not going to pass up this opportunity.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I responded to one with phony name and gave my occupation as an prosecuting attorney for the Attorney General's fraud unit. For some reason they never contacted me (-;

Actually I worked as a Sheriff (now retired) and I did investigate frauds and embezzlements. There are thousands and thousands of them out there. As they say in law enforcement: "Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean they are not out to get you"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

;-)) ) Go for it Todd!! ) )


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Geeze guys and gals…...............I thought I was the only one to see this message…...... *Thanks Martin for getting this resolved ASAP*. We don't need that kind of trash here at LJ's.


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Geeze!!! And I thought I was the first to get it. I just forwarded the details to Martin letting him know. Once again a day late and a dollar short. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hi Shaun, where is teeh link to send to Martin? I sent it thropugh the coffee shop since I couldn't find a link to management.


----------

